# Today's Gmail ad...



## WJenness (Jan 15, 2008)

Today's Gmail ad points me to this site: http://www.coldpole.com/home.htm

Has anyone seen these before? I don't think I've ever seen anyone drinking out of their pole... 

Seriously, just bring a flask if you have to drink while you ski.

-w


----------



## severine (Jan 15, 2008)

I especially love:


> OF COURSE, non-alcoholic beverages are NOT recommended when temperatures are expected to be much below freezing for any length of time.



:roll:


----------



## tcharron (Jan 15, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Today's Gmail ad points me to this site: http://www.coldpole.com/home.htm
> 
> Has anyone seen these before? I don't think I've ever seen anyone drinking out of their pole...
> 
> ...



I always looked at them as a gag gift, and not meant to REALLY be used on the slopes.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 15, 2008)

Have you seen the reef sandals with the flask in the sole?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Have you seen the reef sandals with the flask in the sole?



Who the hell wants to drink out of their shoe??:???:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Who the hell wants to drink out of their shoe??:???:



I'd imagine it can't keep a tasty beverage very cool.  Same with the sandals with the bottle opener.  Yeah, I'm going to use the bottom of my nasty sandal to open my  beer, I mean soda bottle.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I'd imagine it can't keep a tasty beverage very cool.  Same with the sandals with the bottle opener.  Yeah, I'm going to use the bottom of my nasty sandal to open my  beer, I mean soda bottle.



I was gonna mention that one too, but I'm pretty sure there are members on this forum that use them.  I didn't want to insult anyone...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I was gonna mention that one too, but I'm pretty sure there are members on this forum that use them.  I didn't want to insult anyone...



I have no problem with it.... ;-)


----------



## Paul (Jan 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Who the hell wants to drink out of their shoe??:???:








This guy.


----------



## tcharron (Jan 15, 2008)

I can't say why, but looking at that shoe just causes images of nasty sweatjuice being squeezed out of a sponge...

EWW..


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2008)

Paul said:


> This guy.



So sandals are a big hit with hobos these days?  Hmmf, never would thought it...  Seems like it would make running after the train, to catch a ride in that sweet box car, a challenge...


----------



## severine (Jan 15, 2008)

Maybe it's meant for the beach bum hobos.


----------



## Paul (Jan 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> So sandals are a big hit with hobos these days?  Hmmf, never would thought it...  Seems like it would make running after the train, to catch a ride in that sweet box car, a challenge...







*
+*






*=*






Simple.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2008)

Paul said:


> *
> +*
> 
> 
> ...



The second pic didn't load for me (probably blocked) but I get the idea from the file name.  Seems like it would just be easier to carry a flask after all that work...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2008)

severine said:


> Maybe it's meant for the beach bum hobos.



Hmm, according to the hobo lingo found here that would be called a Beachcomber.  Also according to the above link you can't be both a bum _and_ a hobo, it's one or the other...


----------



## Paul (Jan 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The second pic didn't load for me (probably blocked) but I get the idea from the file name.  Seems like it would just be easier to carry a flask after all that work...



(Duct tape)

yep, Flask-in-teh-Shoe seems like re-inventing the wheel using right angles.


----------



## severine (Jan 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Hmm, according to the hobo lingo found here that would be called a Beachcomber.  Also according to the above link you can't be both a bum _and_ a hobo, it's one or the other...


Forgive me, oh hobo expert.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2008)

severine said:


> Forgive me, oh hobo expert.



Oh no, you don't get any free passes around here.  Now you're on double top secret probation...


----------



## severine (Jan 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Oh no, you don't get any free passes around here.  Now you're on double top secret probation...


What's next, a triple dog dare to put my tongue on the flag pole?  You're so original... :roll:


----------



## tcharron (Jan 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Oh no, you don't get any free passes around here.  Now you're on double top secret probation...



Isn't standard procedure to change his avatar to a close up of an eyeball?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 15, 2008)

Paul said:


> *
> +*
> 
> 
> ...



But when you go and tape them on to your feet, how do you drink?  I know I am not that flexible, and especially with out spilling.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2008)

tcharron said:


> Isn't standard procedure to change his avatar to a close up of an eyeball?



Change Severine's avatar?  Yeah I should change his avatar, that SOB!


----------

